# Bulova Broken Glass



## Arbs (Jun 6, 2009)

Would anyone know where or if I can get this replaced. My wife wears it everyday and it would be good if it could be repaired.


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi I would start by ringing round your local watchmakers / Jewellers stating model etc see what they say.. failing that try to source the glass / crystal searching the net for Bulova parts ebay sometimes have plenty of parts. would not pay more than Â£15.00 then get a proffessional watchmaker to fit for you. Maybe another Â£20 - Â£30.

You may fall lucky and someone on here may have what you need, I know a lot have the skills to fit it.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You say glass, but it looks like an acrylic plastic in your photo. In theory it will be easy enough for a good watchmaker to source, but it will need removal of the movement ( the insides) and the "rim" needs cleaned before fitting. :yes:

If you said where you were located, maybe one of the guys here could recommend a watch place who would do thas for you localy ?


----------



## Arbs (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't know if it's glass, if I tap the broken pieces together it sounds like glass or crystal if that's any help.

I'm in East Lancs. If there's anyone on here that offers this kind of repair then please let me know.

Thanks

Richard


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Personally, i think you'll have a devil of a time finding one, plain round crystals are dead easy to source but any other shape are obviously 'special'...

i have a few square crystals, it's a long shot but if you give dimensions, i'll have a look through them and see whether i can find anything to fit









just a thought, loctite used to market a product called Glassbond, i'm led to believe it's quiet good and if your crystal is mineral glass then it's possible that it can be repaired 'invisibly'

regards, john


----------



## Arbs (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks John, I'll put a vernier across it tomorrow and post the sizes.


----------



## Arbs (Jun 6, 2009)

The sizes are 21.6mm x 17.6mm x 3mm thick.

can anyone help ?

Richard


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Its a long shot Richard due to the age of the Excellency but have you tried the Watch Hospital in Preston. they are based in the Fishergate Centre. Kiosk B, Upper Level. The Fishergate Centre. Preston. PR1 8HJ. (01772) 201696.

You could mail your enquiry and photo - Follow the link at the bottom of this post.

Regards

Dean

http://www.thewatchh...uk/preston.html


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

You will almost certainly be able to get a crystal from Otto Frei in the USA. If you can't get this dealt with in England I am sure I can get it dealt with in the USA. They have replaced crystals for me on two vintage Gruens recently.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Funnily, I was going to suggest sourcing from the US for a Bulova - Martinus' offer is great for you Arbs - Martinus is one of the many good guys on the forum, if he can help you out he will :yes:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Probably acrylic have you tried scratching the glass with say a kinfe blade if it marks easily it's acrylic.

Regs

Bry


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

mel said:


> Funnily, I was going to suggest sourcing from the US for a Bulova - Martinus' offer is great for you Arbs - *Martinus is one of the many good guys on the forum*, if he can help you out he will :yes:


Stop it Mel, you're making me blush!!!


----------



## Arbs (Jun 6, 2009)

All good info chaps. I will call the Watch Hospital tomorrw. If not then the USA guys.

Thanks

Richard


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Arbs said:


> The sizes are 21.6mm x 17.6mm x 3mm thick.
> 
> can anyone help ?
> 
> Richard


Hi Richard

unfortunately i don't have any at 3mm thick, i'm wondering if it would be possible to make one of perspex (acrylic sheet), it shapes easily with abrasive paper/files etc and polishes up beautifully with metal polish (brasso, solvol autosol etc)

acrylic sheet is available in 3mm thickness too









regards, john


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Cousins hold a good range of Glass including Sternkreuz, worth looking at their references.


----------



## Arbs (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi John

It's not 3mm thick but 3mm high. All I can describe it as is similar to a shoebox lid, the glass is rectangular and usual thickness but has a folded edge all round. A single solid piece may work but wouldn't right, kind of ...


----------



## Arbs (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Arbs said:


>


Ahhh, it's clearer now, it doesn't actually follow the shape of the case either, i'll go and have a look through my crystals now and let you know shortly









looking at it now, a crystal made of 3mm acrylic sheet would foul the canon/hands probably....

john


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi richard

i've just had a look and can't find anything the same but have put together a small selection of rectangular crystals that are slightly larger, it's possible they could be sanded down to the correct size although none of them are 3mm high..

if they are of any use to you, pm me with your address and i'll post them out to you on monday :wink2:

regards, john


----------



## Arbs (Jun 6, 2009)

johnbaz said:


> Hi richard
> 
> i've just had a look and can't find anything the same but have put together a small selection of rectangular crystals that are slightly larger, it's possible they could be sanded down to the correct size although none of them are 3mm high..
> 
> ...


Hi John

Sorry I can't pm you, not allowed yet......

I appreciate the offer of sending the crystals but I'm going to try and find the correct one even if it means getting one from the US. It's funny really , the reason we bought this watch was because of its unusual crystal.

Richard


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Arbs said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi richard
> ...


I understand Richard, it is a beautiful watch and it would be a shame to spoil it...

if you end up not being able to source the proper part then let me know, i'll keep the crystals put to one side (just in case :wink2: )

regards, john


----------



## Arbs (Jun 6, 2009)

Much appreciated


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Worth contacting Roy, our host, he might be able to help you out.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

FYI, round watch glasses are just measured on the diameter, and any other shape is known as 'fancy'. I never thought squares and rectangles were that fancy, but i do like the term!


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

In the GS Crystals system, it looks like it would be a CX shape (C = high sides, X=flat rectangle where it seats on the watch)

Looking through my 1965 copy of a GS Crystal catalogue, a CX769FT is listed for a Bulova "W" with dimensions 21.5x17.6mm



Arbs said:


> The sizes are 21.6mm x 17.6mm x 3mm thick.
> 
> can anyone help ?
> 
> Richard


----------



## Arbs (Jun 6, 2009)

That's good info. I found the web site for GS Crystals and have emailed for info.

The sizes look very promising.

Thank you.


----------

